# Giant dead leaf mantis(Deroplatys desiccata)



## Morpheus uk (Nov 28, 2007)

I usally hate buying 1st instars but couldnt resist, to hard to find any where else, ayway started with 9 down to 7, for the love of god may there please be different sexes!!!!!!!!!!







Amazing to c the shield so developed at such an early instar


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 28, 2007)

Fabulous, just fabulous creatures, I really love the green ones!


----------



## Andrew (Nov 28, 2007)

I love this genus. I raised some _desiccata_ a while back, I found them to be pretty hardy. Good luck with them!


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice pic Morpheus! this species is "well defined" even at L1. They also enjoy misting a lot. Best of luck.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Dec 9, 2007)

Thx all, some are 2nd instar now, half are real light in colour and ones almost black, anyway i had half a waxworm lying around so...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 9, 2007)

You will surley have both s e x s, and did u eat the other half? :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Dec 9, 2007)

ummm  

No comment


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 9, 2007)

Morpheus uk said:


> ummm  No comment


lol did it taste good


----------



## spawn (Dec 9, 2007)

Morpheus always samples his feed before giving it to the mantids. That's what makes him on the forefront of mantis care


----------



## asdsdf (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey! :angry: They taste good y'know. :angry:


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 9, 2007)

Beautiful species indeed. I've got these guy's on my list!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Dec 29, 2007)

Cant wait till they grow a lil more, 2nd instar still

Scuse the large pics they dont fit most of the frame






All hail the hypnotoad i mean mantis











"uhh, uhh!, i cant reach!"


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 30, 2007)

:lol: :lol: that is what makes the babies adorable,,,, mama , papa, pick me up ...whaaaaaaaaaaa :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 9, 2008)

4th instar now i think, heres a female, starting to show more and more interesting behaviour, love the bark mantis imperession!






Sry dirty hands, just been lifting muddy slates


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol: is it having a nap or playing dead? :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 10, 2008)

Lol, heres an arial view of it


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 9, 2008)

1 moult on now  

Need male nymphs before they die :evil:

I spect male dessicata`s will now become as rare as rocking horse sh!t now :roll:


----------

